# Have you ever danced ??



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

An old prospector shuffled into town leading an old tired mule.

The old man headed straight for the only saloon to clear his parched throat.

He walked up and tied his old mule to the hitch rail. As he stood there, brushing some of the dust from his face and clothes, a young gunslinger stepped out of the saloon with a gun in one hand and a bottle of whiskey in the other.

The young gunslinger looked at the old man and laughed, saying, "Hey old man, have you ever danced?"

The old man looked up at the gunslinger and said, "No, I never did dance...Never really wanted to."

A crowd had gathered as the gunslinger grinned and said, "Well, you old fool, you're gonna dance now," and started shooting at the old man's feet.

The old prospector --not wanting to get a toe blown off-- started hopping around like a flea on a hot skillet. Everybody was laughing, fit to be tied.

When his last bullet had been fired, the young gunslinger, still laughing, holstered his gun and turned around to go back into the saloon.

The old man turned to his pack mule, pulled out a double-barreled shotgun, and cocked both hammers.

The loud clicks carried clearly through the desert air.

The crowd stopped laughing immediately.

The young gunslinger heard the sounds too, and he turned around very slowly. The silence was almost deafening.

The crowd watched as the young gunman stared at the old timer and the large gaping holes of those twin barrels.

The barrels of the shotgun never wavered in the old man's hands, as he quietly said, "Son, have you ever kissed a mule's butt?"

The gunslinger swallowed hard and said, "No sir..... But... I've always wanted to."

There are a few lessons for us all here:

Never be arrogant.

Don't waste ammunition.

Whiskey makes you think you're smarter than you are.

Always, always make sure you know who has the power.

Don't mess with old men, they didn't get old by being stupid.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good Don. Coming from a wise person!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a great one Don !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes real life experiences minus the shooting part, can I substitute the mule for the tractor.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Very good Don. Coming from a wise person!


LOL Wise enough to know a wiser person when I meet them.....Rick !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very fitting, age out thinks brash antics and momentary lapses of judgement. And in turn teaches humility and respect in demeaning ways. Hell of a teacher that school of hard knocks.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I think this gets at a bigger point. I believe that the problem with our culture is that we can't be taught these types of lessons the hard way anymore. Granted I am not old at 28 but even when I was a kid the bully eventually got beat up and now days the bully just gets time out.

To many tree hugging people around that area afraid to offend someone or to get hurt doing the right thing.


----------

